# Looking for Breeder! - New England Area



## Ndean327 (Mar 5, 2014)

Hello!

I am currently in the process of looking for a golden breeder in the New England Area. NY, NJ, CT, MA, MD, NH or RI. 

I am looking for a pup to come home this summer! Please let me know reputable breeders.
Thanks!


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Ndean327 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I am currently in the process of looking for a golden breeder in the New England Area. NY, NJ, CT, MA, MD, NH or RI.
> 
> ...


FUN!!!! The search is really really fun!

My Max came to me from Delmarva Goldens in MD. She's got two litters currently, but they're both spoken for. I don't know about her Summer plans.

I was SO VERY PLEASED with my experience with her. And her dogs are gorgeous and have stellar, stellar temperaments.

http://www.delmarvagoldens.com/aboutus.html

Eldorado Goldens is also in the mid Atlantic and and active on the forum. They're further down South, in Richmond.

http://www.eldoradogoldens.com/


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Hi, welcome to the Forum.

Here is a previous thread discussing New England Breeders, some referrals were given.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...breeder-puppy/268954-new-england-goldens.html

The Golden Retriever Club of America also has a Breeder/puppy referral. You can search by State or Region.

Golden Retriever Club of America GRCA: The Official AKC National Breed Club

Puppy Referral-
Golden Retriever Puppies: GRCA Puppy Referral: Golden Retriever Club of America (GRCA) Find your Golden Retriever Pupppy Here


----------



## warriorprincess29 (Mar 6, 2014)

*also looking for a good breeder in the northeast*

whats the contact for el dorado goldens? I am also in search of a healthy female golden puppy from a good breeder in the north east or a little further. I dont mind driving a bit further. Know any good breeders that sell companion puppies for less than $1200?


----------



## aussieresc (Dec 30, 2008)

My boy came from Broadway Goldens in CT. We are getting a second pup from them in April.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Sunfire in CT has several litters coming up. Sunfire Golden Retrievers - Home and News


----------



## Rileysmomma (Feb 6, 2014)

aussieresc said:


> My boy came from Broadway Goldens in CT. We are getting a second pup from them in April.


That's where our Riley came from. One of Stella's pups in late Oct!!! Riley's dad is from Southhampton NY though. A Hillock guy.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

New England: Thornelea, Sunkissed, Profile, Greatbrook, Goldensand...Greatbrook currently has two litters and you could probably find them on the Maine Golden Retriever Club website. There is also Rainyday in Mass...


----------



## aussieresc (Dec 30, 2008)

Rileysmomma said:


> That's where our Riley came from. One of Stella's pups in late Oct!!! Riley's dad is from Southhampton NY though. A Hillock guy.


Brady's dad is from FoxRun Goldens. Brady's mom is Neely. The new pup's mom is Nix.


----------



## Rileysmomma (Feb 6, 2014)

aussieresc said:


> Brady's dad is from FoxRun Goldens. Brady's mom is Neely. The new pup's mom is Nix.


Say hi to Kathy and Rose for us!!! We love their dogs! Terrific animals.


----------



## SweetPeaGold (Apr 12, 2013)

aussieresc said:


> Brady's dad is from FoxRun Goldens. Brady's mom is Neely. The new pup's mom is Nix.


 How exciting ! We have a Nix baby too - love her !


----------



## pgam84 (Mar 3, 2014)

Brookshire Golden Retrievers in Northborough, MA. Beautiful, beautiful goldens!


----------



## nyknicks4412 (Jun 18, 2013)

Sunkissed Goldens in NH has gorgeous dogs and we couldn't be happier with our pup sired from them. Highly recommended


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Twin-Beau-D Kennels
Nancy Dallaire
Swansea, MA USA 02777 
[email protected]
www.twinbeaudgoldens.com 
508 379 0976


Cressida Golden Retrievers
Heather Donnelly
Lakeville, MA USA 02347 
[email protected]
Home page - www.cressidagoldens.com 
508-923-1109

Woodwind Goldens
Cathy Guglielmo
West Springfield, MA USA 01089 
[email protected]
woodwindgoldens.blogspot.com 
413) 734-1510


Daybreak Golden Retrievers
Susan Foster
North Andover, MA USA 01845 
[email protected]
978-683-0356

Beau Geste
Jan Bramhall
Acton, MA USA 01720 
[email protected]
Beau Geste Kennels 
617-283-7763

Brookshire Golden Retrievers
Julie M Guay
Northborough, MA USA 01532 
[email protected]
brookshiregoldens.com 
508 341-3237

ThorneLea Golden Retrievers - Pelham New Hampshire

Hunting Lane Goldens
Joan & Lisa Dunn
Sherborn, MA USA 
[email protected]
508-655-6041

LazyDaze Golden Retrievers
Kathy (Doyle) & David Winslow
Upton, MA USA 01568 
[email protected]
LazyDaze Farm - Golden Retrievers & Border Collies Breeder - MA 
508-529-4248

Starhill Golden Retrievers
Gregg & Margaret von Sternberg
North Andover, MA USA 01845 
[email protected]
* Starhill Golden Retrievers *


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Cayberry Golden Retrievers
Ann Marie Cioffi
Norwalk, CT USA 
[email protected]
Cayberry Golden Retrievers - Connecticut 

Cloverdale Golden Retrievers
Jane A. Zimmerman
Tolland, CT USA 06084 
[email protected]
www.familyfantastic.com/cloverdale 
860-875-2200

FoxRun Golden Retrievers
Kathi Schapp
Torrington, CT USA 06790 
[email protected]
FoxRun Goldens 
860-489-6727


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Saquish Golden Retrievers
Rachelle Porter & Melanie Porter Rockport, MA 978-273-6822
Conway, NH USA 
603-986-4496
www.saquishkennels.com 
[email protected]


Mirasol Golden Retrievers
Alison & Ray Desmarais
Barrington, NH USA 
[email protected]


----------



## Ndean327 (Mar 5, 2014)

Sally's Mom said:


> New England: Thornelea, Sunkissed, Profile, Greatbrook, Goldensand...Greatbrook currently has two litters and you could probably find them on the Maine Golden Retriever Club website. There is also Rainyday in Mass...


What do you know about Goldensand? I heard back from them, but couldn't find any reviews!!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I have a girl sired by a Goldensand dog. A tech I work with had a bitch from there that lived to be 15.


----------



## Ndean327 (Mar 5, 2014)

Sally's Mom said:


> I have a girl sired by a Goldensand dog. A tech I work with had a bitch from there that lived to be 15.


Great to know. Thanks! Have you heard anything about Gold Love Goldens in Newton, NJ??


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

The NE breeders whose stud dogs I have used are Profile, Watersedge, Thornelea, and Goldensand. I would recommend all of them. I also found Jan Bramhall of Beau Geste to,be very forthcoming in a telephone conversation that I had with her.... Sunkissed is on this forum and has a good reputation.


----------



## Wilbur'sDad (Feb 19, 2014)

Sally's Mom said:


> The NE breeders whose stud dogs I have used are Profile, Watersedge, Thornelea, and Goldensand. I would recommend all of them. I also found Jan Bramhall of Beau Geste to,be very forthcoming in a telephone conversation that I had with her.... Sunkissed is on this forum and has a good reputation.


We were also very impressed with Jan.


----------



## Ndean327 (Mar 5, 2014)

Sally's Mom said:


> The NE breeders whose stud dogs I have used are Profile, Watersedge, Thornelea, and Goldensand. I would recommend all of them. I also found Jan Bramhall of Beau Geste to,be very forthcoming in a telephone conversation that I had with her.... Sunkissed is on this forum and has a good reputation.


I heard back from Julie Guay from Brookshire Goldens in Northborough,MA today that she has a female available from us. I have seen you mention her before in other posts - what are you able to tell me about her and her pups? I would love to hear.

Thanks!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Julie breeds absolutely gorgeous goldens, and she is knowledgable about pedigrees having breed seriously for years and years.


----------



## Cookie's Mom (Oct 14, 2013)

Ndean327 said:


> I heard back from Julie Guay from Brookshire Goldens in Northborough,MA today that she has a female available from us. I have seen you mention her before in other posts - what are you able to tell me about her and her pups? I would love to hear.
> 
> Thanks!


I just got a female pup from Julie and another poster has a male from the same litter. We are totally in love with our pups. You can check out my thread here! http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...-introducing-brookshires-favorite-cookie.html 

I have to say that our experience with Julie has always been great. She is readily available to answer my emails. She also offered us the health clearances of the parents before we could even ask.

Did you have a chance to visit her yet? Were you on a waiting list?


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Rileysmomma said:


> That's where our Riley came from. One of Stella's pups in late Oct!!! Riley's dad is from Southhampton NY though. A Hillock guy.


Just wanted to add, that both my girls are related to your pup and aussieresc's new puppy: Tess' mom is Jewels and Liza's dad is Pizzazz, her mom is Mariah, another Jewels' daughter from the same litter as Tess. Nice to see family on the forum!


----------



## Rileysmomma (Feb 6, 2014)

inge said:


> Just wanted to add, that both my girls are related to your pup and aussieresc's new puppy: Tess' mom is Jewels and Liza's dad is Pizzazz, her mom is Mariah, another Jewels' daughter from the same litter as Tess. Nice to see family on the forum!


That is very cool! It is nice to have family here!


----------



## lacrossegal (Apr 12, 2014)

Ljilly28 said:


> Cayberry Golden Retrievers
> Ann Marie Cioffi
> Norwalk, CT USA
> [email protected]
> ...


RUN. I had a really bad experience.


----------



## Cookie's Mom (Oct 14, 2013)

lacrossegal said:


> RUN. I had a really bad experience.



Can you be a bit clearer on which breeder who had a bad experience with? Thanks. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lacrossegal (Apr 12, 2014)

I bolded it in my response above...Cloverdale. I posted a thread yesterday about it because I was so confused. I had read really good things here, which is why I contacted her in the first place.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

You had a bad experience with Jane Zimmerman and Cloverdale? That is hard to imagine as her dogs are so influential within other good breeders' programs. No breeder can have 100 percent success, because the breed itself is so heartbreakingly prone to health issues, but I cant think of a time I have heard a negative word about Cloverdale living in the same region and seeing the dogs and owners out showing???


----------



## lacrossegal (Apr 12, 2014)

Ljilly28 said:


> You had a bad experience with Jane Zimmerman and Cloverdale? That is hard to imagine as her dogs are so influential within other good breeders' programs. No breeder can have 100 percent success, because the breed itself is so heartbreakingly prone to health issues, but I cant think of a time I have heard a negative word about Cloverdale living in the same region and seeing the dogs and owners out showing???


I hadn't heard anything negative either, which is why I posted about it in another thread. I'll copy & paste what I wrote in the other thread (the tread is "Please Tell Me I'm Not Crazy...") here:

There is a breeder in Connecticut that has had some great reviews here. I have seen her name come up several times as being reputable. I gave her a call a few weeks ago and she said that she had a litter set to go home that weekend but to give her a call Monday to see if she "had anything left over." I was NOT impressed with my initial conversation but I have always read very positive things here about her so I put my intuition aside. I called her Monday and she said she had 3 puppies left. She said that someone who was supposed to take a puppy or two never showed up. She said she turned down "200" people the previous week thinking she would have nothing left. She told me to call her on the weekend so I could come visit (which she seemed hesitant about when I asked and she asked me several times if I would take a puppy if I came...she never ONCE asked me one single thing about me or my lifestyle).
I called her over the weekend and she said she still had the 3 puppies and said they need to go because she needs to buy a new car. She was going to charge $2,000 plus tax CASH ONLY so she could put a down payment on her car. She kept asking me if I would take a puppy if I came. Long story short, I never went. I am confused because I read good things about her and that was the exact opposite experience I had. In fact, she did EVERYTHING wrong that people here would run away from!

I kept doubting my own intuition because of what I have read here. She said several times that she needed the money for a new car, never ONCE asking me anything about me and saying more than once that "the puppies need to go so I can clean the pen." When she said $2,000 plus tax CASH ONLY, my gut took over and overrode anything positive I read here. I can't stop thinking about it so I had to post about it and get some validation. Needless to say, I have been in contact with someone else.


----------

